# oxodrol pro log (my first cycle)



## ripped2shreds (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up everyone. i'm gonna start my first cycle tomorrow. i will be running ids's oxodrol pro. it has 60 tabs per box. the main ingredient is:

10 mg:
2alpha,3alpha-epithio-17alpha-methyletioallocholan ol

i'm gonna do a pyramid dose.

1st 5days- 10mgs
2nd 5days-20mgs
3rd 5days-30mgs
4th 5days-30mgs
5th 5days-20mgs
6th 5days-10mgs

I will be using ai's cycle support and an added gram of milk thistle per day.for pct i got vitrix, ai's post cycle, axis-ht, liver longer, and 6oxo. This log will not be all that detailed, like others, i just don't have the time. but i will post any gains, sides, and or strength increases. the main goal of this cycle is to add strength, especially some lbs on my bench press. I will be happy to hear any input you guys have.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 23, 2008)

ripped2shreds said:


> whats up everyone. i'm gonna start my first cycle tomorrow. i will be running ids's oxodrol pro. it has 60 tabs per box. the main ingredient is:
> 
> 10 mg:
> 2alpha,3alpha-epithio-17alpha-methyletioallocholan ol
> ...



When are you taking the LiverLonger on cycle or pct I am confused???


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jun 23, 2008)

liver longer is for pct. do you think i should take the op on an empty stomach. also i was thinkin about changing my pyramid to:

1st 5days- 10mgs
2nd 5days-20mgs
3rd 5days-30mgs
4th 5days-30mgs
5th 5days-30mgs

someone told me i'll get better gains this way. Any thoughts?


----------



## code0824 (Jun 24, 2008)

i just want to know your gains and how your cycle goes i have a box of this


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jun 25, 2008)

well im only on day three. havent felt nothin yet. im about to go workout. im really expecting this to kick in around day 7 or 8.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jun 25, 2008)

just got done with bi's forearm's and abs. had a real good workout except for the fact that some dude i grew up with was there and he kept talking to me and asking me to spot him. turns out he has one of those electronical bodyfat% measuring devices. i'm gonna try to get a measurement for this log. i had some good pumps today. i might dare to say a little better than normal. also, every time i grabbed a dumbell off of the rack, i thought i had the wrong one cause they felt kinda light!! but nothin drastic yet.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 25, 2008)

This is just my opinion I would only run 10mg for 2 days. If all is well go to 20mg for days 3-14 then go to 30mg days 14-21 if everything is still good go to 40mg for the rest of the cycle. I do not see any real need to taper up then down the dose. I do not feel that 10mg for 5 days is the best either. I wish you the best and let me know if I can help


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jun 25, 2008)

i can't really do that cause the box only has 60 caps. im on day 3 of 10 mg right now.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jun 25, 2008)

i think this is mt best bet:
1st 5days- 10mgs
2nd 5days-20mgs
3rd 5days-30mgs
4th 5days-30mgs
5th 5days-30mgs


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 25, 2008)

ripped2shreds said:


> i think this is mt best bet:
> 1st 5days- 10mgs
> 2nd 5days-20mgs
> 3rd 5days-30mgs
> ...




With 60 caps this would be your best bet. I wish you luck bro


----------



## zombul (Jun 25, 2008)

I am interested in this log as well so please keep us updated.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jun 27, 2008)

well i did shoulders and tris today. nothin yet. tomorrow i up the dose to 2 tabs i'll take one in the morning and one around 3 or 4pm. but tomorrow i gotta get up early as hell for work. and i can't workout till 12pm. so i'll probly take one around 5:30am and the other around 11:30am hope this crap kicks in soon.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jun 30, 2008)

i decided to stack op with furaguno on friday. i've been taking 4 tabs a day. and 2 op's. i have been having good workouts, but i havent noticed anything drastic yet.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jun 30, 2008)

well today is my 4th day of furaguno, and its my 8th day on the OP. i did chest today and had great workout. i only give like 20% credit to the supps. the other 80% goes to the fact i have been eating like a horse(i'm tryin not to worry about stayin lean so much so i can focus more on strength). i'm still waiting for this stuff to kick in. I don't feel any different, no sides(not that i want any sides). i've heard of it taking up to 2 weeks to notice even with stronger ph's like mass tabs. so i'm just trying to be patient.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jul 1, 2008)

day 9. did legs today. had a good workout. i'm getting a little shoulder pain. i think its cause i went insane on my chest yesterday. i started with flat dumbell presses. i went heavier than i have gone in a long time, and then ran the rack frim 90's all the way down to 50's. wow! i paid for doing that when i went over to the incline bench afterwards.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jul 3, 2008)

i start 3 op's a day today. its an off day. tomorrow i will do shoulders and tri's. still got shoulder pain but i'll ust tough it out like i usually do when this happens.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 3, 2008)

ripped2shreds said:


> i start 3 op's a day today. its an off day. tomorrow i will do shoulders and tri's. still got shoulder pain but i'll ust tough it out like i usually do when this happens.



Keep hitting it hard but watch the shoulder bro


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jul 6, 2008)

well its day 14. today i have off. i haven't noticed much from the oxodrol or the furaguno yet. i have been taking 3 op's a day and i haven't felt much difference. maybe a little lethargy later in the day. but my main goal was to make some strength increases and i haven't experienced much yet. i can only hope that the next two weeks to come will be the ones where i make all the gains. i have some bold 200, havoc, and trenadrol on the backburner. i'll probly stack 2 of those in november. i hope those will give better results. i also have some iforce pheraflex, i know that stuff is really strong and it will definatley give gains, but i want to get what i can out of the milder supps first. i'm also thinkin about getting some m-drol to hold on to.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jul 6, 2008)

i know that i haven't finished my oxodrol/furaguno cycle yet, but im planning on doing another cycle for the winter to add mass and strength. i'll probly start in about december or january. i'm thinking about stacking trenadrol, havoc, and bold 200. the cycle will last a month. bold will be run at 600-1000mgs. and the tren and havoc at max dose. these are all milder ph's but stacked together, hopefully will yield good results. tell me what you guys think. is this overboard? should i just run one or two compounds?


----------



## zombul (Jul 7, 2008)

The BOLD should not disappoint at 600mg a day.I have ran it and it was awesome.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would stick with Havoc and Bold I do not think you want to add a 3rd steriod to much can go wrong and you will not have a clue which one it is. Zombul is right Bold at 600mg will produce results. This stack will shut you down pretty good. I would have a SERM and some Post Cycle Support for this cycle. Also make sure your support supps are strong.

Do not give up on your current cycle you could start to see gains soon


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jul 8, 2008)

THATS IT!! I'm aborting this cycle!! it isn't doing jack or sh!t. I'm gonna return the oxodrol to the site i bought it from. they will give me store credit. i will probly just finish the furaguno cause the site i bought that from doesn't accept returns. i might just stop taking it though. why put this crap into my body? its not giving me any gains, its only doing harm. there's no point.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 9, 2008)

I would still run a pct if I were you. Not sure why your not getting gains it is a epi/Havoc clone. Sorry to hear it did not work fro you.


----------



## zombul (Jul 9, 2008)

ripped2shreds said:


> THATS IT!! I'm aborting this cycle!! it isn't doing jack or sh!t. I'm gonna return the oxodrol to the site i bought it from. they will give me store credit. i will probly just finish the furaguno cause the site i bought that from doesn't accept returns. i might just stop taking it though. why put this crap into my body? its not giving me any gains, its only doing harm. there's no point.



  Thats disappointing bro.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jul 9, 2008)

screw it! i'm gonna wait til november or december and take anothe crack at it. this time i'll use phera probly. that stuff has gotta work!


----------



## quark (Jul 9, 2008)

If I'm looking at this correctly you started on 6/23 and stopped on 7/8? That's only 2 weeks. All the gains I ever experienced on these types of cycles came in weeks 3, 4, and (if I did it) week 5. Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 9, 2008)

jchappj said:


> If I'm looking at this correctly you started on 6/23 and stopped on 7/8? That's only 2 weeks. All the gains I ever experienced on these types of cycles came in weeks 3, 4, and (if I did it) week 5. Just my 2 centavos.



I agree it may be to early to just give up. What is your diet like how many cals you eating a day?


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jul 9, 2008)

i'm eating like 3000-4000 cals a day. i stopped on day 17 of the oxodrol pro. i figured if i haven't felt anything by now this stuff ain't worth it. this stuff may have kicked in a little bit for the last 2 weeks. but i'm on a tapper dosage that will go back down so how much gains will i really get in these last two weeks anyway. this stuff is underdosed and they don't give you enough to run a high enough dose for long enough. and i don't think this stuff is really a havoc/epi clone. the ingredients are not the same. it starts off the same, but the oxodrol pro is missing the methyl and the androstan part of the ingredients. two very important ingredients in my opinion. this stuff is weak and thats an understatement. my weight varies from 195-200 and i think i'm too big for these underdosed mild ph's.  i'll probly use something with a lot more balls in like 2-3 months from now. probly iforce's pheraflex.  you are only supposed to run it for 3 weeks and the gains come fast. i know that it is very liver toxic. i heard that nolvadex is too stressful on the liver to use as a pct for something like phera. what is another good serm that isn't harsh on the liver? clomid? i also heard about this toreminifen(i probly spelled that wrong) anybody know if that's any good?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 9, 2008)

Torem is suppose to be less toxic. If your looking for super fast gains that may be part of the problem. Most of the stuff takes some time to kick in


----------



## egodog48 (Jul 10, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Torem is suppose to be less toxic. If your looking for super fast gains that may be part of the problem. Most of the stuff takes some time to kick in



I think thats the problem nowadays.  WIth all the compounds out, we want to see 10 pounds the first week, but realistically, the slower the gains come on, the more likely we are to keep them.  Sometimes, if you havent gained anything by this point, you might possibly want to look at habits (training/eating).  There are so many factors, you simply can't chalk it up to the ph right off the bat.  

At the same time, sometimes you might not be taking enough of the ph.  Prior usage, length after and type of last cycle, and your weight may also play a part in the outcome.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jul 10, 2008)

i know my eating and training were not the problem. i was getting good nights sleeps. i have never done any ph's b4 so i was expecting this stuff to kick in sooner and kick in strong. i way 195-200lbs. maybe all of the gains were about o start but i just didn't trust this stuff. i just wanted to abort so i could retry a different compound in the near future. i only want to wait a month and the start again. o figure thats enough tims since i only ran the stuff for 2 weeks. im probly gonna do halodrol. cause its the milder of the drols.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 10, 2008)

Well good luck bro


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks a lot man. i'll start another log when i start my cycle. im just having trouble deciding on what compound i will do.


----------



## kerching (Jul 13, 2008)

good log bro just clearing up aint oxodrol asteroid?


----------



## ripped2shreds (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah its a steroid


----------

